# These are not 'chopped liver'



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've moaned and torn my hair over what was lost a couple of weeks ago, It's time to 'love the ones you're with'. So, here we go...

LOOK what I have in my mousery!


Golden boys


Golder than Golden Boys. I thought that this effect was interesting; I had my fingertip partly obscuring the flash. It makes the colors more vibrant! they ought to look more like this when they are fully mature, as the sootiness fades out completely and the gold deepens.


Tricolor buck


Same tricolor buck


Foxie, tri buck. He wasn't a buck I had planned to breed, but he's one of those meeces that i just really, really liked. He's cuter than these pix show...I like his coat, his eyes, his face markings...and he's homozygous for boingy and therefore hard to get a good pic of. Yes, I know he has a touch of ear crud; he's been treated and this is as good as it gets. The girls are probably grooming the sore spot and aggravating the condition. He'll be on his own in a few days, and will probably start healing again.


Grandpa

He's been paired with these:


Moxie, tri doe


Moxie again. She's my best tricolor at this time.


Roxie, tri doe

And a group of tri/splashed does





These last two pix are an example of why I usually don't take pix of the tanks while fully set up. It's hard to see the mousie for the toys. The last pix was taken from the outside, the only way I could get them all in one shot. All at the same end, wondering, "Enough with the camera! Where's the food?"

Sadly, my last satin fawn, Little Napoleon, died yesterday. I had spent a lot of extra time with him in the last couple of days. He was quite old, and I was surprised he withstood the the heat of the accident. Little Napoleon was the grandsire of the Golden Boys, named after his sire, Napoleon. He wasn't little at all; he was bred early becasue I thought he would become absolutely humongous later in life. I wasn't wrong he was a great big fat mousie in his prime. These fat fawns show their age first by slowly losing bulk over the course of several months, and then shrinking and getting gaunt near the end. He took soymilk and breadcrums from me during his last day, and I washed him and made sure he drank some water during our last cuddle. My satin fawns have always been closest to my heart of any other lines I've had, so, his passing hurts, though he had a good life, and a comfortable decline. Bye, little buddy!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Aww! I'm so sorry to hear that Little Napoleon kicked the bucket D:

At least you were left with a little diversity, after all... you could've ended up with all of the same color. I hope 2011 is a better year for you and everyone else around the world  Tomorrows another day, maybe you'll find the greener side of the grass.


----------

